# promisc mode

## tigrezno

Hi all, i'm trying to activate promisc mode on my ethernet adaptor, but it doesn't seem to work. do i have to compile any aditional option in kernel?

thanks

----------

## Nitro

 *tigrezno wrote:*   

> Hi all, i'm trying to activate promisc mode on my ethernet adaptor, but it doesn't seem to work. do i have to compile any aditional option in kernel?

 

What adapter are you using? 

What module are you using? 

How are you trying to enter promisc mode? 

Do you get an error, if so what does it say?

----------

## tigrezno

 *Nitro wrote:*   

>  *tigrezno wrote:*   Hi all, i'm trying to activate promisc mode on my ethernet adaptor, but it doesn't seem to work. do i have to compile any aditional option in kernel? 
> 
> What adapter are you using? 
> 
> What module are you using? 
> ...

 

I have intel epro100, and i use e100.o module from intel. When i had redhat, it works, but now, it doesn't. I enter promiscuous mode: ifconfig eth0 promisc, and then with ifconfig -a i see PROMISC mode activated, but gkrellm or another network monitor doesn't show anything, while my friends are downloading.

----------

## Nitro

 *tigrezno wrote:*   

> I have intel epro100, and i use e100.o module from intel. When i had redhat, it works, but now, it doesn't. I enter promiscuous mode: ifconfig eth0 promisc, and then with ifconfig -a i see PROMISC mode activated, but gkrellm or another network monitor doesn't show anything, while my friends are downloading.

 

I run gkrellm with the network monitor, and it is blinking at me right now, but ifconfig doesn't show promiscuous mode enabled.  When I run snort -v on my box dmesg shows "device eth0 entered promiscuous mode," but ifconfig doesn't show anything about it.  Snort works as expected too. When I stop snort it shows "device eth0 left promiscuous mode."

This leads me to look at your network module.  Did you use the same module in RedHat?  Does tcpdump work at all for you?

----------

## tigrezno

I decided installing tcpdump in order to test the promisc mode, but i get this errors:

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -O3 -pipe -I.  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -c ./bpf_dump.c

flex -Ppcap_ -t scanner.l > $$.scanner.c; mv $$.scanner.c scanner.c

bison -y -p pcap_ -d grammar.y

make: *** [grammar.c] Segmentation fault

make: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -O3 -pipe -I.  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -c bpf_filter.c

bison -y -p pcap_ -d grammar.y

make: *** [grammar.c] Segmentation fault

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line -88, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/net-libs/libpcap/libpcap-0.7.1.ebuild .

----------

## delta407

make is segfaulting, that's not good. What are your CFLAGS?

----------

## tigrezno

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> make is segfaulting, that's not good. What are your CFLAGS?

 

My flags are:

USE="-3dnow -gnome -kde aalib apm arts -avi -crypt -cups dvd esd -fbcon gif gpm gtk -gtkhtml imlib jpeg -java libwww mbox mmx mikmod -motif mozilla mpeg -mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis oss pam pdflib -perl plotutils png -python -qt -quicktime samba sdl snmp socks5 ssl -tcl -tk svga tcpd tiff truetype X -xml -xml2 xmms xv xlib"

----------

## pjp

Those are your USE flags... he wants to see your CFLAGS

----------

## tigrezno

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> Those are your USE flags... he wants to see your CFLAGS

 

ok, my cflags are:

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe"

----------

